
Family DNA Percentages - kaues
https://kaue.me/posts/2019/10/02/family-dna-percentages/
======
nickgrosvenor
These numbers are averages aren't they? Can someone speak about this that
knows more than me, but isn't it possible for two siblings to pick up more or
less genetic material from one parent?

~~~
kaues
Yes, they are averages. See [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-
degree_relatives](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-degree_relatives) for
example.

